# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Տոնական սեղան

## Cassiopeia

Ինչպիսին պետք է լինի տոնական սեղանը, ինչպիսի՞ ուտեստներով զարդարված։ Տեղադրեք խնդրեմ ըստ ձեզ տոնական ուտեստների բաղադրատոմսեր։

----------


## Չամիչ

Չեմ պատկերացնում տոնական սեղանը առանց «կեսար» աղցանի  եվ «ֆրանսիական գալետ» դեսերտի: :Smile:

----------


## Kita

> Չեմ պատկերացնում տոնական սեղանը առանց «կեսար» աղցանի  եվ «ֆրանսիական գալետ» դեսերտի:


Մնում է իմանանք, թե *«ֆրանսիական գալետ»*-ը որս է :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (25.09.2009), Սլիմ (26.09.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

Ամենակարևորը սեղանի շուրջը նստած մարդիկ հաճելի լինեն, լավ ընկերախմբում առանց գալետ-մալետի էլ սեղանին դրվածը կուտվի: :Smile:

----------

Annushka (26.09.2009), Marine-24 (29.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (25.09.2009), Կաթիլ (30.12.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Մնում է իմանանք, թե «ֆրանսիական գալետ»-ը որս է


Ասեմ:   Ֆրանսիական գալետը շոկոլադով բլինչիկ է: :Smile: 

*Ֆրանսիական գալիտի բաղադրատոմսը*

Անհրաժեշտ պարագաներ բլինչիկի շերտերի համար

200գր ցորենի ալյուր, 3ճաշի գդալ  հնդկացորենի ալյուր, 1 բաժակ կաթ, 2 ձու,1-2 ճ գդալ  բուսական. յուղ, 1 բաժակ ջուր, կես թեյի  գդալ  դարչին,1 ճաշի գդալ կոնյակ:

Անհրաժեշտ պարագաներ խճողակի համար

125 գր դառը  շոկոլադ,20 հատ նուշ, 20 հատ ընկույզ, կես բաժակ թթվասեր:

Պատրաստման եղանակը

Ալյուրները խառնել, ձուն հարել ավելացնել  ալյուրին, կաթը ավելացնելաստիճանաբար, որպեսզի գնդեր չառաջանան, ավելացնել 1-2 ճաշի գդալ բուսական յուղը, կես թեյի գդալ դարչինը եվ լավ խառնել,այնուհետեվ ավելացնել  կոնյակը եվ այնքան ջուր,որ  դառնա  բլինչիկի խմորի թանձրության: Պատրաստել  բլինչիկի շերտեր:

Շոկոլադը հալեցնել ջրային բաղնիքի վրա, ավելացնել թթվասերը, ավելացնել ոչ շատ մանր կտրատած  ընկույզը եվ նուշը: Ստացված զանգվածը  լցնել բլինչիկի շերտերի վրա  եվ  փատաթել: Մի որոշ ժամանակ դնել սառնարանում նոր մատուցել:

*Բարի ախորժակ:* :Smile:

----------

Annushka (26.09.2009), CactuSoul (30.12.2009), Sona_Yar (26.09.2009), Աշխեն (29.12.2009), Գուգօ (26.09.2009), Երկնային (30.12.2009), Մանուլ (25.09.2009), Նաիրուհի (27.12.2012)

----------


## aerosmith

իսկ ես շատ ե սիրում երբ, տոնական սեղանին միշտ լինում է Մոռենգո(բեզեների կտորներով պատրաստված մի բուրգ , որի վրա քսված է կիտրոնի մանր կտորներով ողողված կրեմ, +ընկուղզ+չամիչ+հալացրած շոկոլադա վրան տեղ-տեղ լցրած)
հիմնականում, մատուցվումա սռը վիճակում

----------

Annushka (26.09.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ես տոնական սեղանի շունչը զգում եմ սեղանին դրված սպասքից, դասավորությունից, գեղեցիկ նախշազարդ անձեռոցիկներից. Երբեմն էլ ծաղիկներ, մոմեր...
Շատ կարևոր են խմիչքները, դրանց առկայությունը հուշում է, որ նշելու բան կա  :Hands Up: 
Ուտեստները ըստ հայեցողության, յուրաքանչյուր ընտանիք ունի իր յուրահատուկ տոնական ուտեստը: Չնայած դրան, բոլոր  հայկականում ընտանիքներում տոլման անպակաս է:

----------

A.r.p.i. (30.12.2009), Cassiopeia (26.09.2009)

----------


## Annushka

> իսկ ես շատ ե սիրում երբ, տոնական սեղանին միշտ լինում է Մոռենգո(բեզեների կտորներով պատրաստված մի բուրգ , որի վրա քսված է կիտրոնի մանր կտորներով ողողված կրեմ, +ընկուղզ+չամիչ+հալացրած շոկոլադա վրան տեղ-տեղ լցրած)
> հիմնականում, մատուցվումա սռը վիճակում


+1 Իմ ամենասիրած քաղցրեղեններից ա, նյամ նյամ :Smile:  սառեցրած են ուտում, ճիշտ ես.. պաղպաղակը գլուխը քարն ա տվել մարենգոյի դեմ :Smile: 
 խորհուրդ եմ տալիս տոնական սեղանին դնել, քանի որ համ համեղագույն ա, համ թեթև, համ ել գեղեցիկ :Love:  Ձեր հյուրերը հաստատ գոհ կմնան:

----------


## aerosmith

ու նշամ որ դա կտրում են գդալով, իսկ բեզեն էլ չոր բեզեյա։

----------


## Հայկօ

*Չալաղա՜ջ...*  :Goblin: 

 :Jpit:

----------

Գուգօ (27.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Իմ կարծիքով տոնական սեղանի ամենակարևոր «բաղկացուցիչ մասը» լավ, հաճելի, ուրախ ու հոգեհարազատ մարդկանց առկայությունն է: Իսկ սեղանի ուտեստային պարունակությունը լրիվ երկրորդական նշանակություն ունի (ինձ համար):

----------

Sona_Yar (27.09.2009)

----------


## Apsara

մինչ այս թեման կարդալը երբեք չէի մտածել այս հարցի շուրջ :Think: 
Բայց տոնական սեղանի պարունակությունը ինձ մոտ միշտ կախված է այդ պահին մտքովս ինչ անցավ ու մեկ էլ հյուրերս ովքեր են, անպայման հաշվի եմ առնում իրենց սիրած և չսիրած բաները, իսկ դեսերտին մատուցում եմկամ այն ինչ ավանդաբար միշտ եմ պատրաստում՝ կեկքս, կամ մի ինչ-որ նորություն, որ նոր եմ սովորել :Smile: 

Իսկ այ ամանորյա տոնական սեղանը առանց Սացիվի չեմ պատկերացնում, ինչ ինձ հիշում եմ, հիշում եմ նաև մամայիս պատրաստած սացիվիները  :Smile:  :Love:

----------


## dvgray

առանց "մայրաքաղաքայի աղցանի"  / :LOL:  - ինկատի ունեմ "ստալիչնի սալաթը"  :Wink: / ինչ՞ սեղան, էն էլ տոնական: Գոնե մի կոֆեի բաժակի տակի ամանով պետք է լինի սեղանին դրած, որ հասկանաս որ հատուկ առիթ է  :Smile:

----------

A.r.p.i. (30.12.2009), Apsara (27.09.2009), Nnn (24.07.2010), Ֆոտոն (27.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իսկ այ ամանորյա տոնական սեղանը առանց Սացիվի չեմ պատկերացնում, ինչ ինձ հիշում եմ, հիշում եմ նաև մամայիս պատրաստած սացիվիները


Կասե՞ս սացիվիի բաղադրատոմսը :Blush:

----------


## Apsara

> Կասե՞ս սացիվիի բաղադրատոմսը


Չամիչ ջան, ես քեզ պաշտոնապես, բայց ընկերական ամանորին հրավիրում եմ մեր՝ մամայենցս տուն՝ սացիվի ուտելու, բաղադրատոմսը իմանալու:
Ամոթ է, բայց չգիտեմ, դե մոտավոր գիտեմ, բայց  նորմալ համով ու իսկական վրացական սացիվի պատրաստելու համար մայրիկս է պետք՝ իր բոլոր սացիվիական գաղտնիքներով: :Blush:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, ես քեզ պաշտոնապես, բայց ընկերական ամանորին հրավիրում եմ մեր՝ մամայենցս տուն՝ սացիվի ուտելու, բաղադրատոմսը իմանալու:
> Ամոթ է, բայց չգիտեմ, դե մոտավոր գիտեմ, բայց նորմալ համով ու իսկական վրացական սացիվի պատրաստելու համար մայրիկս է պետք՝ իր բոլոր սացիվիական գաղտնիքներով:


Մերսի Apsara ջան, ամոթելա ասել, բայց կյանքում սացիվի կերած չկամ :Blush: , հո սունկ չկա՞  մեջը, եթե կա, ուրեմն տենց էլ  երբեք չեմ փորձի:

----------


## Գուգօ

> Չամիչ ջան, ես քեզ պաշտոնապես, բայց ընկերական ամանորին հրավիրում եմ մեր՝ մամայենցս տուն՝ սացիվի ուտելու, բաղադրատոմսը իմանալու:
> Ամոթ է, բայց չգիտեմ, դե մոտավոր գիտեմ, բայց  նորմալ համով ու իսկական վրացական սացիվի պատրաստելու համար մայրիկս է պետք՝ իր բոլոր սացիվիական գաղտնիքներով:


Մամաին հարցրու ու մեզ էլ ասա, կարողա ւզւմ եմ խոհարար դառնամ :Xeloq:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մերսի Apsara ջան, ամոթելա ասել, բայց կյանքում սացիվի կերած չկամ, հո սունկ չկա՞  մեջը, եթե կա, ուրեմն տենց էլ  երբեք չեմ փորձի:


Չէ, սնկով չի, հավի մսով ու ընկույզով է։ Գուցե ուրիշ բաղադրամասեր էլ կան, բայց կարծեմ հիմնականը դրանք են (դե, լավ չեմ հիշում, վերջին անգամ 12 տարի առաջ եմ կերել, երբ դեռ բուսակեր չէի. տատիկիս ֆիրմային ճաշերից է)։

----------


## Apsara

> Չէ, սնկով չի, հավի մսով ու ընկույզով է։ Գուցե ուրիշ բաղադրամասեր էլ կան, բայց կարծեմ հիմնականը դրանք են (դե, լավ չեմ հիշում, վերջին անգամ 12 տարի առաջ եմ կերել, երբ դեռ բուսակեր չէի. տատիկիս ֆիրմային ճաշերից է)։


Համարյա թե ճիշտ է, Ան, բայց մայրս հավի փախարեն տնական հնդուշկայա /գրառումս կարդում եմ ու էս բառի վրա ծիծաղից փլվեցի, չեմ խմբագրում, լավն ա :LOL: / օգտագործում, դե  ամբողջ թանձրուքը աղացած պոպոկից է, բայց կարծեմ նաև ալյուր, որոշ համեմունքներ էլ կան, մեկ էլ հաստատ գիտեմ, որ սարքելը մի ամբողջ օր ա խլում: :Think:

----------


## Farfalla

Ես տոնական սեղանը չեմ պատկերացնում առանց խմիչքների, ինչքան շատ ու տարբեր տեսակի լինեն էնքան լավ: Մեկ էլ առանց կոնֆետների ու խմորեղենի  :Nyam:

----------


## masivec

> խմորեղենի


Միկադո :Nyam:

----------

Nnn (24.07.2010), Ինչուիկ (29.12.2009), Մանուլ (29.12.2009)

----------


## Marine-24

Մենք  հայերս  էնքան  ճոխ  սեղանի  հետևից  ենք  ընկնում,  որ  այդքան  բաղադրատոմսը  դժվար  է  նշել:  Քիչ  է  մնում  փիղ  դնենք  սեղանին: :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

Coopoliva
Մնացածն ավելորդ է…

----------

Gayl (30.12.2009), masivec (30.12.2009), Աշխեն (30.12.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Մենք  հայերս  էնքան  ճոխ  սեղանի  հետևից  ենք  ընկնում,  որ  այդքան  բաղադրատոմսը  դժվար  է  նշել:  *Քիչ  է  մնում  փիղ  դնենք  սեղանին*:


սենց բաները բարձրաձայն մի ասա  :Wink:  բա որ լսեն՞ …, պատկերացնում ես՞ ինչ կլինի փղերի հետ  :Ok:   :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (31.12.2009), Ambrosine (30.12.2009), Դեկադա (30.12.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

Շատ եմ սիրում երբ տոնական սեղանին ստերլեց ձուկնա լինում, համ գեղեցիկ է նայվում, համ էլ շատ համեղ ա։

----------


## ministr

Դե բայց էդ տաք-տաք պետքա ուտես է  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Բդի մասին ոչ մի խոսք :Shok: Հալալա:  Էս տարի բդին բոյկոտ եմ հայտարարել :Goblin:

----------

